

Dan Frommer Quits Business Insider to Start 1 Man Tech Site - SplatF - bproper
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/07/06/dan-frommer-leaves-business-insider-to-start-splatf-2011-07-06/

======
sachinag
Dan's edited my occasional contributions to TBI for years. He's easily the
best responder to breaking news in the tech world; he writes well, he writes
fast, and he remembers the past. There's a reason he has site-wide sponsorship
from the get go.

------
jawns
I've worked with Dan, and he knows his stuff. Looking forward to seeing what
he's got in the works.

------
oldstrangers
Whats the sound of wet mud hitting the floor?

------
padrack
Wait, does Frommer have actual tech skills to build an app? Or this mysterious
cooking project...

~~~
jjm
That is why Gruber is more entertaining to read. Well that and you might
actually learn something. Frommer is looking for cash and that will hurt
content, unless he hires right...

------
ddemchuk
What a godawful name. Impossible to pronounce correctly without sounding like
you have a speech impediment.

Good example of quirkiness gone too far in the world of branding.

~~~
andre3k1
It's two words: Splat F

